# Step in the right direction



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently purchased a 1994 B564 on a fiat chassis.

There is a working switch for the manual step (works across a test meter), but no warning light or buzzer when the ignition is switched on with the step down.
So, where is it? The dash seems a Fiat standard with no extra lights.
There is a handbrake (or is it low pads?) light which does not come on when the handbrake is applied, I can see a contact switch down at the side of the handbrake.
Can I deduce that the step light and handbrake-on light are one and the same, and the bulb has blown?
The wiring diagram in my manual shows the step wiring as a separate circuit.


As an aside, while looking inside and around the handbrake's plastic shroud with a torch, I see a hidey-hole. My Hymer has no gas locker, having an external tank presumably from new, and there is an empty void between the inner and outer floors, 6-8 inches deep and covering all the floor space between the drivers seat (right-hand drive) and the body side, seems like a good place to hide an on-board safe.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bill,
Did you manage to find you buzzer?


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill, it's strange you should ask, but I finally got round to tracing and fixing the problem a few days ago.
Not a buzzer but wired into the warning light circuit for the hand brake. I had mistakenly thought that a warning light on the dash was to indicate worn brake pads, but when I removed the dash, there was no bulb or holder in the socket. I removed the activating switch on the step and cleaned it all up, a quick trip to Halfords for a bulb and holder, and I now have a shiny red light when either the hand brake is on or the step is down.
As the people from whom I purchased the van earlier this year were unaware of there being a warning light for the step or handbrake, and they'd had it over ten tears, that bulb had been removed a long time ago, a more complicated job to perform than fixing the switch. How odd.


----------

